# Web Development > ASP.NET transpose datagrid or gridview

## ravi0207

hi guys
can anybody explain how to transpose datagrid or gridview in vb.net or asp.net


Thanks in advance:

----------


## Chandra Veenapoosa

here is good article explains about waht you are looking for .. 

ASP.NET Binding: DataGrid to Vertical Table - The Code Project - ASP.NET

----------


## Jim.Anderson

> here is good article explains about waht you are looking for .. 
> 
> ASP.NET Binding: DataGrid to Vertical Table - The Code Project - ASP.NET


Beena, Ravi seems to be trying to get sample code in Vb.NEt not C#... Thanks, Jim

----------


## Jim.Anderson

could some one move this thread to proper forum...

----------

